# Bonnie popped!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been WAITING on Crescent to kid forever, and was SO excited to hear action on the baby monitor this morning around 6:00. I got dressed and ran to the barn. Crescent was laying there, but BONNIE was in active labor. :shocked: I knew she was pregnant, but didn't think it was this soon! I kicked Crescent out of the stall (I've decided she is just a fat goat with a uterine tumor, large udder, and vaginal infection) and put Bonnie in. Within a few minutes, she was passing a bubble, and out pops a red and white doeling. Another red/white to add to Hank's color list! Anyone want's red and white babies..he's your man!  Mama's udder is small, but nice straight, long teats...still okay for a FF!



















Dang chickens are everywhere!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Boy look at him with his momma. What a difference. I love breeding goats for the reason it is like Christmas every kidding season. HEHE CONGRATS!!! Now make sure you keep watch of that fat, infected goat. Christmas will come with her too just all in good time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Looks like your :kidred: streak is still going!!
Very pretty little girl...and wow, I was really hoping her udder would have been bigger, but it's not bad at all...future freshenings do get better, Binkeys did. :greengrin:

I am so glad that you were with Bonnie, those first ones are even more special to be with and I hope that she is back to her sweet self. Baby girl looks so tiny next to her mom 

Now, maybe Crescent will get a move on seeing all the attention Bonnie and her baby are getting. :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to Bonnie and all-yaay! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie ---- congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Don't you just love those surprises.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhhh she is soooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuttteee!!!! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...adorable.. :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

:stars: Congrats on a doe!! :stars: I hope Crescent gives you 2!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow flashy little kid!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's so pretty! Congrats!!!!!!!!! Now Crescent reall needs to get a move on!!!!! LOL Sheesh


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the baby girl,, wow, kids everywhere... :dance: fantastic...


----------

